# Shopping Party at Sports Basement



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*What dates work for you guys and gals? Post-ride gathering?
*
Richard,

I am happy to inform you that Sport’s Basement has picked your name as a Shopping Party Winner!!

Now you are probably asking yourself what does this mean?

On an evening of your choice, you will be allowed to host a “Shopping Party.” We welcome you to invite your employees, family, co-workers and friends for an evening of discounted shopping at our location in Sunnyvale.

We will provide a 20% discount on ANYTHING in our store to all party attendees. We will also provide munchies and drinks while you gather and mingle (yes, that can include beer/wine for those 21 and older). There will be a designated ‘VIP’ area within our store for your party to take place where we can accommodate movies, slideshows or even a DJ/ Band! The parties generally run from 6pm-8pm on weekdays but that can be changed to fit your needs.

This can be a private party or a corporate/group event from up to 200 people! There are also opportunities to have raffles for gift certificates and merchandise so please inquire if you are interested!

To help you spread the word, I can make a small flyer advertising your parties date and time and 20% discount. The flyer also works great as an Evite to send out to your E-mail list!

Please contact me via E-mail at at your earliest convenience so we can secure the best available time and date for your event.

Again, congratulations and I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

This the one in sunnyvale?


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

thien said:


> This the one in sunnyvale?


Yes. Also, friendly, well behaved, dogs are welcome


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been to one of these (at the Chrissy Field store).. they had great beer! Great chance to stock up on nutrition/clothing...


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh!! I won one of those last year but I got lazy and then forgot all about it! Crap!


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Here's the date*

*Friday, February 13, 6 to 8 PM
*
Invite your friends. SB will provide snacks and adult beverages. 

Richard


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

I got the same email, and I was wondering if it was legit and worth while. I was going to send it to my bike club to see if they were interested.


----------

